# Rotary Beam Engine



## The_Paso_Kid (Jun 28, 2017)

My grandfather and I just completed this rotary beam engine from a set of plans by Workbench Miniatures. It runs okay but on a higher pressure than it should be running at. It just needs a few little adjustments.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Jun 28, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrPYWYJ90oQ[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 28, 2017)

That's a great little runner. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bwal74 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Pasco Kid,

Can you send your Grand dad my way?  He would be great assistance to me! Do you have a link for the plans, or a way to a website for them?

Great model.

Ben.

Just found it.  So do you have go pay for the plans? How much are they if you do?

http://www.workbench-miniatures.com/Engines.htm


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 30, 2017)

bwal74 said:


> So do you have go pay for the plans? How much are they if you do?
> 
> http://www.workbench-miniatures.com/Engines.htm


 
There's an order form with pricing here: LINK, plus shipping which is on another page.


----------



## bwal74 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi,

I found the link and got in contact with Bob.  Plans are on the way.  

Cheers Ben.


----------

